# Research on improving soil, water retention, pH



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Pretty interesting research that indicates how new developments can prepare lots in such a way that water can be reduced up to 50%.

https://youtu.be/IaYFW1u5Jfo


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Is there a link? My internet is not good here, maybe it jist didn't load.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Grizzly Adam said:


> Is there a link? My internet is not good here, maybe it jist didn't load.


Yeah, there is an embedded video, but you can try this instead:


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

That explains it. I do not have access to youtube right now. I will check it out tomorrow after I go ashore.


----------

